# Tylan injectable used orally



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

Has anyone here had any experience orally administering Tylan (Tylosin) Injection in lieu of Tylan Soluble?

Searching through the archives, I found a post from last month where the issue of injectable vs. soluble Tylan came up. I suppose the "definitive" answer may come from Eli Lilly tomorrow if I can snag someone there on a Monday morning who has 1/2 their brain functioning...

But in the meantime, if you have orally administered the injectable version of Tylosin, please let me know what your clinical experience was with it. If you are the, ahem, rare bird who has had the opportunity to compare using both the soluble and injectable version of Tylan, please opine.

Long story short, my beloved 22-year-old pigeon man has been under the weather lately. A micro-swab sample of his trachea yielded both Staphylococcus and Streptococcus growth. His syrinx has been involved so he currently can't belt out his typically robust pigeon tunes. After isolating the two bacterial colonies in his mouth/trachea, I found that Amtyl, a combination drug powder from Vetafarm that contains Amoxicillin and Tylosin, did the best job at knocking down both organisms. Enrofloxacin (Baytril), Cipro, Doxycycline, Clindamycin, and a few others were distant laggards. He has been on Amtyl since late last night, and is making a comeback thankfully. My bottle of Amtyl powder is a bit out of date (although I keep it frozen when not in use) and I would like to "replace" it with an orally administered version of Tylosin and Amoxicillin.

If Tylan Soluble ends up being the preferred composition, please let me know where you have purchased it. I usually default to Jedds because they ship to me via Priority Mail and I predictably get what I need when I need it, although shelf life on some of their products has been abbreviated.

Please share what if any experience you may have with injectable Tylosin used orally. Thanks much!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Amoxicillin, Powder, for Oral administration - 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/593-1311.html


Tylan, Soluabe, Powder, for Oral administration -

http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&keyword=Tylosin&no=54&searchpath=10762977


I do not have any experience using an injectible Tylan for Oral adminstration.

I was not able to locate 'Amtyl' on Vetafarm's Web Site.

Nor would the term give a result when used in their search function.




Looks like this outfit carries the 'Amtyl' Soluable, Oral admin -


http://www.thebirdcottage.com/s-amtyl.asp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Some Oral combo's of Amoxy and Tylosin -


http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Respiratory-cln-Tylosin-w-fdsh--Amoxycillin/Categories.bok


Far as the Oral use of an erstwhile injectible...there might not be much for replies or testimonials.

Far as I recall, as a rule-of-Thumb, most injectible version/form Meds would be close enough when used Orally though the dose would be different ( higher ) than when injected. Some meds do not do well in making the change of entry and or have to be formulated differently, while other Meds are not compromised in their standard formulation when used either way, so, one probably needs to consut the Pharmacopea to find out for any particular Med.

It'd be the same for people or Birds of course, far as that goes, so if any 'google' searches about using injectible for oral admin in people contexts would have the info, you'd be fine with that info if it is good info to begin with.


Do you have access to an Avian Formulary?


----------



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

The definitive answer on whether or not Tylan Injection liquid can be used orally in pigeons, obtained directly from a vet at Elanco, the Eli Lilly Company animal medicine division that manufactures Tylan...

*Do NOT use Tylan Injection in pigeons, either injected intramuscularly (IM) or instilled orally (PO).* 

Tylan Injection is formulated with 50% propylene glycol, an alcohol that is toxic to birds and commonly used as anti-freeze. The Elanco vet cautioned that Tylan Injection is only intended for use in poultry such as chickens, and never pet birds, because the former are considered as disposable while the latter are not. The Elanco vet indicated that the propylene glycol base can cause fatal injection reactions, and could also be fatal if administered orally even when suitably diluted. 

The only safe and acceptable orally administered Tylosin formulation is in the powdered form, such as Tylan Powder, or a combination drug like AmTyl (Amoxicillin + Tylosin) from VetaFarm, etc.

Phil, many thanks for your help. I completely agree with you that in other instances the injectable form of a drug (example, Baytril brand enrofloxacin) can be safely administered orally. And yes I do have access to a formulary. I have used Harrison's Avian Medicine, but much prefer Gary Dorrestein's outstanding allometric dosing formulary (Google "Metabolic Considerations for Treatment of Birds").


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Whoa! A Huge Red Flag!

That last post is worthy of Pinning! 

::bookmarks::


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

The basic difference is that drugs intended to be administered orally must get through the stomach or in the case of birds, through the crop or proventriculus, where it is dosed with acid in order to render it digestible. In order to do that the drug is manufactured with an acid salt, such as hydrochloride salt, which allows it to get through into the intestine where it can be absorbed. Otherwise the drug is simply destroyed in the digestive process.
Drugs in the injectable form usually, but not often, are made with an adjuvant, that is a substance which will provoke an immune reaction. The reaction of the immune system speeds up the assimilation of the drug and usually requires less. Common adjuvants are olive oil, etc. Propylene glycol is not used as anti-freeze however, I believe your vet is thinking of Ethelene gylcol, which is used as anti-freeze and is toxic no matter how administered. Propylene glycol is much favored as it is relatively non-toxic to humans and is used as an additive in some pet foods (not cats however). 

Cutting to the chase however, if you give an injectable form of drug orally, it will not likely survive the passage through the crop. 

Hope this helps.


----------

